# Molly's 1st day at doggy day care...



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well tomorrow Molly is going to doggy day care for the first time. It's a test to see how she will do and then we get to do our Christmas shopping. It's at the Dog Garage where she goes for doggy play so I know the girls are nice but we won't be there I am not sure how she will react. She isn't around big dogs a lot so it will be a mix. When we take her to doggy play it's all dogs up to 25 lbs. 

I hope she will be ok. It's from 10am to 4pm so not a full day. I feel guilty it's the first time she isn't with us or at home. I often think we have sheltered her too much so will see what happens. She loves it when we take her for the 1 hour play time but we are there. I hope she will be ok! We probably won't leave her the whole time?? She is very friendly and easy going so I'm thinking she will be ok. The girl that works there said "oh she's going to be fine" so let's hope She loved staying at the vets when she had her seizure so lets hope she will love this as well!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure she'll be absolutely fine and that she'll get a lovely present when she gets home, don't worry


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I bet she will love it. And I bet you will have fun shopping for her and buying her treats for when you pick her up. She'll miss you, but you'll miss her worse. She won't be able to play the whole time. Too tiring. Are you allowed to bring her a blanket or something for when she needs a rest? When you pick her up she'll be over the moon with joy. Most of all it will be good for all three of you!  Good luck tomorrow Molly!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure she will whine a lot  Hopefully she will be happy and have fun!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus doesn't whine. He mopes and puts his head in my shoe. I wonder if you can leave a shoe?  I'm just joking, she'll be fine and imagine the new found freedom you'll have and the new friends she'll make! Be brave!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, Molly! I'm sure she'll have a blast (lame-o pocket rocket joke)! She will probably be tired when she gets home. Hope you get some pictures!! Hint


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two pull on their leashes to get inside. They don't even greet the front desk but run to their room. Then they make a sad pitiful face while I'm leaving, then when I've snuck around and went in for a look they were off playing and claiming their spot (they sit on a plastic chair that makes them the highest point in the room. As Molly is already familiar with the place, she will find the transition much easier. After a couple of days I bet she will be excited to go.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> My two pull on their leashes to get inside. They don't even greet the front desk but run to their room. Then they make a sad pitiful face while I'm leaving, then when I've snuck around and went in for a look they were off playing and claiming their spot (they sit on a plastic chair that makes them the highest point in the room. As Molly is already familiar with the place, she will find the transition much easier. After a couple of days I bet she will be excited to go.


Thanks I hope so! We likely won't leave her there the whole time maybe only 3 hours or so to start. It will be her first time. I use to crate her during the day and I haven't done that in at least a month now but she has never been home alone except for once out of her crate so that is why we are trying this. We can never go out and do stuff unless she is with us. I leave her alone during the day for short periods but she whines still so I'm thinking this will be better for her. I feel like a bad doggy parent we should of tried to leave her out of her crate before now...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Thanks I hope so! We likely won't leave her there the whole time maybe only 3 hours or so to start. It will be her first time. I use to crate her during the day and I haven't done that in at least a month now but she has never been home alone except for once out of her crate so that is why we are trying this. We can never go out and do stuff unless she is with us. I leave her alone during the day for short periods but she whines still so I'm thinking this will be better for her. I feel like a bad doggy parent we should of tried to leave her out of her crate before now...


Not. Bad doggy parent at all. Since after Beemer jumped out of the car, they have been out of their crates and I've only left them out alone a couple of times (1hr max). I'm thinking once they get to be a little less puppy they can manage being at home for a longer time period. Also, helps with the doggy door but Beemer still isn't proficient so day care for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is 1 year and a bit now and the only time she was ever alone at home she was in her crate in the spare bedroom so she had no clue we were gone. Now that I don't crate her during the day if we leave she whines....so that is why she goes out with us. If we go to the grocery store etc..fine now that the weather is cool but I wish she could stay in the apartment alone not in her crate. Lately I will go to my neighbours for 10 minutes and come back. I hear her whine when I leave but while I am gone I am not sure if she is quiet or not? If she hears me coming back she is right at the door waiting so I don't know if she chills out on her sofa or just is stressed out waiting at the door. I might try recording her again but after the last time I cried. She is so needy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Does she whine in her crate, jasper doesn't go in his crate much but on occasion we still use it. If he is over tired he gets a bit hyper sometimes, usually about 10am after his walk . I pop him in his crate and he will sleep for ages, never whines. I also use it if he's a bit playful before I nip out as he tends to be mischievous then! He goes in quite happily, it is his safe space. Would Molly feel less vulnerable in her crate when your not there, just a thought. If I leave jasper out he's always snuggled up in it anyway when I get back 😊 
I'm sure Molly will love daycare and the girls she knows there will probably give her so much attention the time will go fast! Enjoy your Christmas shopping xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Does she whine in her crate, jasper doesn't go in his crate much but on occasion we still use it. If he is over tired he gets a bit hyper sometimes, usually about 10am after his walk . I pop him in his crate and he will sleep for ages, never whines. I also use it if he's a bit playful before I nip out as he tends to be mischievous then! He goes in quite happily, it is his safe space. Would Molly feel less vulnerable in her crate when your not there, just a thought. If I leave jasper out he's always snuggled up in it anyway when I get back 😊
> I'm sure Molly will love daycare and the girls she knows there will probably give her so much attention the time will go fast! Enjoy your Christmas shopping xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


At night she sleeps in her crate and not a peep. I used to crate her during the day and not a sound for like 4 hours. I haven't done the day thing for at least a month now so not sure if she would go in or put up a fuss. I think she will like it there it will definitely tire her out Just being a worried mommy I guess I'm scared some big dog will hurt  I know she is ok with dogs I guess it's me being over protective ugh! She has no off switch either so she will run and play until her legs tremble so not a good thing...she is very hyper!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless her! Jasper only goes in his crate occasionally, 95% of the time he's free to do his own thing! I still crate him occasional so that if he goes to my parents when we go away he will happily go in there at night as I wouldn't want to risk him having a chew at their new kitchen cupboards, lol! I'm sure he wouldn't but an expensive risk to take 😁 jasper tends to find his crate comforting so I just walk him steadily in and close the door saying good boy with minimal fuss x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Bless her! Jasper only goes in his crate occasionally, 95% of the time he's free to do his own thing! I still crate him occasional so that if he goes to my parents when we go away he will happily go in there at night as I wouldn't want to risk him having a chew at their new kitchen cupboards, lol! I'm sure he wouldn't but an expensive risk to take 😁 jasper tends to find his crate comforting so I just walk him steadily in and close the door saying good boy with minimal fuss x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


He sounds so much like Molly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She will have a ball! My two adore daycare and cannot wait to get there! 

Molly will be fine, it's good for her to have some social time and you to do some shopping. The welcome you will get will be worth all the worry xo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor you, it's like taking your child for first day at school!! 
I am sure Molly will be fine, she will be too busy playing to miss you too much.
I'm sure you and Christine will miss her and worry about her a lot more than she misses you! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Even though Molly may not have an off switch, the other dogs will. So she will follow them. At daycare, they will all nap at the same time. It's different than home as she is going to be much more active. She probably crashes for a bit after playing when you take her there. Same thing will happen.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope that Molly has a great time, I suspect she will do!
For your sake I'd make the first session a shorter one - you'll feel happier the next time.
It will be much, much more fun for her than having a spa day 
I look forward to hearing about her day.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, keep us posted please. I'll be thinking about her and you guys too. Bonne chance!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dear Molly,
Have fun today. You are going to make lots of friends. Mommy will miss you but you can tell her all about it when you get home! 
Xoxo
Jake

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Molly is back from doggy day care. Christine took her in and she came back almost crying She was like "I want to go get her now". I guess when she dropped her off they brought her to the big play room at the back she wasn't aloud to go in but could look threw the window. There were a lot of big dogs a boxer, some big mixed dog and a golden doodle and another big one. There was a cockapoo but it was twice the size of Molly and a few small dogs. 

When she walked in all the big dogs came to greet her so I guess she was making these strange cries and her little tail was down. She was scared so Christine was like OMG! The girl said give her time to adjust she will be fine so she left her. On our walks she is ok with big dogs but we don't see very many so she is always around small dogs. We called after an hour to check on her and the girl said she was fine and that she was playing and that her tail was wagging. We picked her up early so she was there for 4 hours and a half. They had little chairs for them to lie on but I guess she didn't sleep except for when the girl picked her up and sat on the floor so she snuggled with her for a bit

She was happy to see us when we picked her up her whole body wagging. She is totally passed out on her sofa now so guess all the action tuckered her out! The girls said she did good for her first time they said the more she goes the better it will get. We called them every hour to make sure that she was ok So she survived but we worried about her all day.

Shopping was hell very busy but we got a lot accomplished


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've been thinking about Molly and you guys all morning. Sounds like she did great. Even kept up with the big kids. Awesome Molly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am now having a can of Magners original pear cider it's from Ireland I wonder if Ruth has ever heard of it Just thought it would relax me after all the stress


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh yes, we love a magners in the uk! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I am now having a can of Magners original pear cider it's from Ireland I wonder if Ruth has ever heard of it Just thought it would relax me after all the stress


Does Molly get one too? Jake is also having a bad terrible day. Maybe we need one... or two...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I am now having a can of Magners original pear cider it's from Ireland I wonder if Ruth has ever heard of it Just thought it would relax me after all the stress


Yes Magners/Bulmers good Irish Cider! Hmm enjoy with loads of ice!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Does Molly get one too? Jake is also having a bad terrible day. Maybe we need one... or two...


I'm just having my usual wine.. It's helping me!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like Molly did well!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Does Molly get one too? Jake is also having a bad terrible day. Maybe we need one... or two...


Molly doesn't need one she is napping ha! Sorry to hear Jake's day isn't getting any better poor little thing! Have a nice glass of wine or two ha!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad all went well Renee, I bet she had a ball. Hope you enjoyed your Magners....I could drink one of those now xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Glad all went well Renee, I bet she had a ball. Hope you enjoyed your Magners....I could drink one of those now xx


It was really good it was pear flavored It's snowing outside right now and super windy and cold ick! Needed something to warm me up


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Snow !!!!!! Oh dear  I might have to settle for a shandy x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Snow !!!!!! Oh dear  I might have to settle for a shandy x


We've had snow already!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not staying on the ground it's like snow squalls but it's freezing and so windy all the furniture on my balcony is moving around


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr I'm really not ready for it yet we've had a few crisps frosts but snow, no thanks x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus likes my shandy !!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness Molly came through with flying colours and you guys survived the stress! Rufus says well done Miss Molly! 

It's snowing here again and we have a fire roaring. Must crack open the liquor cabinet to see what we have to warm us up from the inside out.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Fergus likes my shandy !!!!!


I love Mabel's collar!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Fergus likes my shandy !!!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOO not my little Fergus he can't have any of that He is so cute love him!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1001..._search_type=all&ga_facet=paracord+dog+collar

I got it shipped from US...you could chose your colours Wilfs is green and blue x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Thank goodness Molly came through with flying colours and you guys survived the stress! Rufus says well done Miss Molly!
> 
> It's snowing here again and we have a fire roaring. Must crack open the liquor cabinet to see what we have to warm us up from the inside out.


It was a sketchy start but Molly is a brave little soul and she did good we are very proud of her Oh no we are all going to be liquored up now I see trouble a brewing All that is missing is Tracey and her big box of wine:laugh:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I settled for green tea. All this talk of edible underwea unnerved me!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I settled for green tea. All this talk of edible underwea unnerved me!


ha!! That is all Karen's work she started it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1001..._search_type=all&ga_facet=paracord+dog+collar
> 
> I got it shipped from US...you could chose your colours Wilfs is green and blue x


Oooh loverly!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> It was a sketchy start but Molly is a brave little soul and she did good we are very proud of her Oh no we are all going to be liquored up now I see trouble a brewing All that is missing is Tracey and her big box of wine:laugh:


Just catching up- so pleased Molly is ok and kind of enjoyed doggy day care,
Fergus is turning out to be a lush, my kind of dog!
As for me - i think I've had enough wine tonight - I'm seeing double.......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG that is creepy is it the chocolate version of yellow dog??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG that is creepy is it the chocolate version of yellow dog??


Haha - no it's a couple of cheap doggy toys I picked up for Christmas for them, but they have been mithering me so much as they know secret Santa box is on the dining room table - I gave them these toys to keep them quiet.
One each....
But Ralph wrecked them both within minutes!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever noticed that it is the boy cockapoos who seem to be the real destroyers. Barney, Dudley, Rufus, Ralph....others too. They are hard on their toys! Is it a trend or misandry?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that it is the boy cockapoos who seem to be the real destroyers. Barney, Dudley, Rufus, Ralph....others too. They are hard on their toys! Is it a trend or misandry?


I agree - ruby wouldn't do this, and you never hear of Lola and nina wrecking stuff x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly after her doggy daycare it's 9:04pm and she is totally out! Normally if I would put a blanky on her she would think it's a toy but she didn't even move poor baby I love her! She is such a baby!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No doubt dreaming sweet dreams about all her new friends!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> No doubt dreaming sweet dreams about all her new friends!


Yes the big dogs or pony's or horses who knows what goes on in her head She is wiped out! She hasn't touched a toy since we got back she is exhausted She is loving her little sofa tonight


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I agree - ruby wouldn't do this, and you never hear of Lola and nina wrecking stuff x


They are special and don't have shandy that is why Ruth is a super mommy! Molly does wreck stuff but I have Irish pear cider so not a good thing


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor baby she clinged on to me before going into her crate...she is so tired I have never seen her this exhausted before! I hope she is ok if she doesn't snap out of it tomorrow she will be going to the vets....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that it is the boy cockapoos who seem to be the real destroyers. Barney, Dudley, Rufus, Ralph....others too. They are hard on their toys! Is it a trend or misandry?


Um, Lexi would be the exception.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Poor baby she clinged on to me before going into her crate...she is so tired I have never seen her this exhausted before! I hope she is ok if she doesn't snap out of it tomorrow she will be going to the vets....


Mine do this all the time. I can tell when they've really romped around a lot (special corgi friend) as they come home. Eat. And go to bed. She'll get more used to it the more often you take her. Sweet Molly pictures.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhh baby Molly on her fabulous bed all snuggled down for the night, sleep well little beauty x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh little chocolate face is fast asleep. Cuteness.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Glad all when ok for Molly. I had a look at a doggy day care place near where I work as I was thinking that when I go back to work I might try George there for half a day so Harry has a rest from him and he can spend the day with his brothers next door. I thought he could may be go twice a week for 5 hours at a time, I'm sure he would love it will have to see? Wish it was near to where I live as it would be perfect for him now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> They are special and don't have shandy that is why Ruth is a super mommy! Molly does wreck stuff but I have Irish pear cider so not a good thing


Irish ciderIS a good thing!
Loving sleeping Molly snuggled in her blanked - so so cute x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I agree - ruby wouldn't do this, and you never hear of Lola and nina wrecking stuff x





dio.ren said:


> They are special and don't have shandy that is why Ruth is a super mommy! Molly does wreck stuff but I have Irish pear cider so not a good thing


I'm definitely not a super mommy!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, lovely lullaby Molly! I'm loving the fact that you've covered her up for bedtime, so much love in your house


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ah, lovely lullaby Molly! I'm loving the fact that you've covered her up for bedtime, so much love in your house


It's her curious George blankie the same one I had her wrapped in when we picked her up


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh tiny Molly, how cute! Glad Daycare was ok (if exhausting for her!), reading about cider and warming drinks made me want my favourite christmas drink - mulled cider!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Omg - how adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Omg - how adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


She was only 3lbs when we picked her up so tiny! December 8th last year she has changed so much since then for the better She was so quiet on the ride it was over an hour and she had little tears in her eyes.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> It's her curious George blankie the same one I had her wrapped in when we picked her up


Cuter than cute - billy loves curious George, as for Molly with a tear in her eye on the ride home .... Don't! I bet she wouldn't have it any other way now


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> It's her curious George blankie the same one I had her wrapped in when we picked her up


Wow!! She is sooo cute!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Aw bless, baby Molly :baby:

She had her fluffy head then already!


----------

